# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Βάση αυγοτροφής με άλευρα ,βότανα και ξηρούς καρπούς

## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Η σύγκριση με τις έτοιμες αυγοτροφες εύστοχη,
για τις ωμές όπως η παρακάτω πχ ???


*ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΒΟΤΑΝΩΝ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗΣ* 

*περιέχει:*
*Αμυλα*
*Κεχρί αλεύρι*
*Αλεύρι ζέας*
*Βρώμη αλεύρι*

*Βότανα*
*Σίλιβο (γαιδουραγκαθο)*
*Ταραξάκο*
*Αγγινάρα άγρια*
*Ρίγανι*
*Δενδρολίβανο*
*Βασιλικό*
*Κάρθαμο*
*Λιγαριά*
*Εχινάκια*
*Αχιλλέα*
*Κόλιανδρο*
*Πράσινο τσάι*
*Λουίζα*
*Δίκταμο*
*Μαντιλίδα*
*Τσουκνίδα*
*Μάραθο άγριο*
*Χαμομίλι*

*Καρποί*
*Γκότζι μπέρι*
*Ιπποφαές*
*Βραζιλιάνικο φυστίκι*
*Κουκουνάρι*
*Βατόμουρα*
*Αμύγδαλο*
*Καρύδι*
*Σουσάμι*
*Ηλιόσπορο ψίχα*



* Ταίζετε με βραστό αυγό τριμμένο,και λαχανικά τριμμένα




* τα ποστ μεταφερθηκα απο την Δ.Ο. σε νεο αυτονομο θεμα .Η προηγουμενη θεση τους ηταν εδω 
**Αυγοτροφή Gardelius.
*
jk21

----------


## jk21

Aν αυτα διατηρουνται σε ψυγειο ,καθολη τη διαρκεια απο την προμηθεια τους (κυριως αναφερομαι στο 3ο,4ο,6ο,7ο και τελευταιο ) ωστε να ειναι οι συγκεκριμενοι ξηροι καρποι σε καθαρο ,στεγνο ,χωρις αερα περιβαλλον και να κρατουν τη σημαντικη τους αξια και να μην επηρεαζονται απο την υγρασια ,που ως γνωστον μπορει σε ολους τους ξηρους καρπους (ειδικα τους χυμα ) να αναπτυξει ασπεργιλλο (ειδικα το βραζιλιανικο φυστικι που διαδικτυακα τουλαχιστον ,εγω εχω αναφερει ποσο χρησιμο για το σεληνιο του ειναι ) 

*Καρποί**
Γκότζι μπέρι
Ιπποφαές
Βραζιλιάνικο φυστίκι
Κουκουνάρι
Βατόμουρα
Αμύγδαλο
Καρύδι
Σουσάμι
Ηλιόσπορο ψίχα


*και απο τη στιγμη που αναμιχθουν με φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο ,δεν μενουν για πανω απο μια μερα στην ποτιστρα (το καλοκαιρι λιγοτερο ) και σε *καμμια περιπτωση* δεν αναμιγνυονται* με σπορους* για πουλια (εκτος αν ειναι πλυμμενοι και βρασμενοι ) γιατι εν δυναμει ταιζουμε με την υγρασια του αυγου ,τον ασπεργιλλο που σε ελαχιστα ποσα καποιοι σποροι και σε μεγαλυτερα καποιοι κακοσυντηρημενοι ,εχουν πανω τους .Μην ξεχναμε τι συμβαινει στα φυτρα που εχουμε ξεπλυνει καλα ,εχουμε στεγνωσει και με την λιγη υγρασια που εχουν πανω τους ,αν τα αφησουμε πανω απο καποιες ωρες ,γινονται βομβα τοξικοτητας ειτε το χνουδακι του ασπεργιλλου γινει εμφανες ειτε οχι .Την περιπτωση των σπορων ,την αναφερω ,γιατι εχει προταθει και δεν ειχα δει να την σχολιαζεις αρνητικα 

τοτε ειναι μια χαρα !

αλλα ας ξαναγυρισουμε στη συνταγη του Ηλια  (αν θες ανοιγεις πιο ειδικα για τη συγκεκριμενη νεο θεμα ) .Τη δικια μου θεση για τη συνταγη του Ηλια  ,την εχω εκτενως πει ,το ιδιο και ο Μιχαλης (αλλα θα ηθελα να απαντησει στη συγκριση των μειονεκτηματων της κατ αυτον ,σε σχεση με τις ετοιμες )

και περιμενω-ουμε και τη γνωμη - χρηση και των αλλων μελων !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Θεωρείς δεδομένο τον ασπεργιλλο (λάθος),και προτείνεις αυγοτροφη με υλικά ψημένα έστω και αν είναι αμφίβολη η ποιότητα τους, (με  συγκριτικά στοιχεία που εσύ αναφέρεις άρα και συμφωνείς) λάθος και αυτό.
Λάθος είναι επίσης,ότι το καλοκαίρι μπορεί να μείνει για λίγες ώρες στην ταΐστρα, διότι η ποικιλία και αναλογία των βοτάνων δημιουργεί αντιοξειδωτικο /αντιβακτηριακο περιβάλλον,σε σχέση με την ελάχιστη υγρασία που υπάρχει προσθέτοντας ένα αυγό βρασμένο,πολύ περισσότερες ώρες/μέρες από ότι φαντάζεσαι.
Σπόροι δεν υπάρχουν μέσα,και να υπήρχαν θα ήταν "ζωντανοί" και κανένα πρόβλημα.

Αποφεύγεις να τοποθετηθείς στα θετικά, την ευκολια χρήσης, και την ποικιλία συστατικών που προσφέρει σε ένα πουλί,με "όχημα" το αυγό 
(ίσως το κάνεις κάποια στιγμή) 

Για την αποδοχή,κάποιοι ίσως έχουν κάτι να πουν.
Για το ισοζύγιο κινδύνων,ο κάθε ένας τα συμπεράσματα του.

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν θελεις στο επαναλαμβανω (και θα γινει αν θελεις να συνεχιστει ο σχολιασμος ) ειτε να ανοιξεις νεο θεμα ,ειτε να μεταφερουμε τα ποστ .Εδω μιλαμε για τη συνταγη του Ηλια

δεν θεωρω δεδομενο τον ασπεργιλλο στους σπορους εσωτερικα ,αλλα τον θεωρω πιθανο εως πιθανοτατο εξωτερικα και οφειλω να επισημανω τους κινδυνους ,που δεν ειναι απαραιτητο με ολους τους σπορους να συμβουν ,αν ανακατευθουν με κατι υγρο ,οπως το βραστο αυγο ,που εχει τουλαχιστον 70 νερο μεσα του .

δεν θεωρω δεδομενο τον ασπεργιλλο στους ξηρους καρπους ,αλλα απλα προτεινω τροπους συντηρησης ,αλλα και θεωρω οτι το ιδιο πρεπει να κανει οποιος προτεινει τη χρηση τους ,που εξασφαλιζουν και τη φρεσκαδα τους ,αλλα και την μειωση σε μηδενικη πιθανοτητα της αναπτυξης ασπεργιλλου .Ειναι η ιδια συσταση που κανουν και επισημοι φορεις για την συντηρηση των ξηρων καρπων 


προτεινω συνταγες και συμφωνω και με αυτη του Ηλια ,που γινονται με τη χρηση τροφων ελεγμενων  για ανθρωπινη χρηση  που εχουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να ειναι ελεγμενοι ως προς την καταλληλοτητα τους .Τα σκανδαλα στην παρασκευη ζωοτροφων ειναι πολυ πιο συχνα απο οτι συχνα ακουμε ,απο οτι στων ανθρωπινων τροφων και τα δευτερα κυριως υπαρχουν απο την κακη διατροφη των ζωων που τελικα οι ανθρωποι καταναλωνουν 

Δεν μπορω να εξασφαλισω οτι η υπαρξη βοτανων μπορει να αποτρεψει εντελως την αναπτυξη βακτηριων ,αλλα αν εσυ μπορεις να το εγγυηθεις ,ειναι δικια σου επιλογη 

Οι ζωντανοι σποροι θα επαιζε ρολο αν υπηρχαν ,για το εσωτερικο βακτηριακο φορτιο .Οι νεκροι σποροι ,ειναι δεδομενο οτι ακομα και να ακτινοβοληθουν δεν παυουν να συγκεντρωνουν νεο μετα απο αυτο ,εστω οταν ανοιχτουν και κυριως η ακτινοβοληση τους ,δεν εξαφανιζει τις μυκοτοξινες που πριν ισως κουβαλουσαν πανω τους 

Για την ευκολια κατασκευης ,*οταν απουσιαζει η αναμιξη σπορων για πουλια ,*νομιζω ηδη εχω τοποθετηθει ,οπως και για τα υλικα και ειναι *φυσικα θετικη* .Εγω ειμαι που εχω προτεινει στην ενοτητα των βοτανων συγκεκριμενο μιγμα με βοτανα ,για αναμιξη στην αυγοτροφη ,που πολλα απο αυτα ειναι και σε αυτα που προτεινεις .Για την εχινακεια που εχει πολυ καλες ιδιοτητες απλα να παρατηρησω οτι πρεπει να ειναι καλα τριμμενη ,γιατι στο εμποριο συνηθως ειναι σε μικρα κομματια φλοιου .

Οπως ειπες ,ο καθενας βγαζει τα συμπερασματα του και εχει φυσικα και τη γνωμη του

----------


## Stavros

> *Η δημιουργία είναι στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα και μέσο αυτής εκφράζεσαι.*
> 
> _Αυτή είναι που έχω μοιραστεί μαζί σας και σας ευχαριστώ._


Επειδή ότι και να γράψεις ο άλλος καταλαβαίνει μόνο αυτό που είχε στο μυαλό του και επειδή χρησιμοποίησα το θέμα σου Ηλία για να πω την άποψή μου, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον εσύ να κατάλαβες ότι βρίσκω πολύ όμορφο το να καθίσει κάποιος και να φτιάξει πράγματα για τα πουλιά του, όπως βρίσκω και πολύ καλή τη συνταγή σου. Η διαφωνία μου βρίσκεται στο ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη *αυτή την εποχή της συντήρησης*, κανενός είδους υποκατάστατο της  πραγματικής τροφής των σποροφάγων πουλιών, που είναι φυσικά οι σπόροι.

Όταν η διατροφή τους επιβάλλει την ανάγκη χορήγησης αυγοτροφής και ο ίδιος μου φτιάχνω σπιτική αυγοτροφή όπως φτιάχνω και το μείγμα σπόρων τους και γενικά οτιδήποτε μπορώ να αποφύγω από τα τυποποιημένα προϊόντα (μάρκες) και καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά αυτό που λες για τη χαρά που σου δίνει η δημιουργία.  :Happy: 




> η ελαχιστη αναγκη λυσινης στις passerines .Eκει εξηγειται οτι ο καναρινοσπορος απο μονος του ,χωρις ΥΨΗΛΗ ποσοτητα καποιων αλλων σπορων ,που ειδικα στη συντηρηση δεν μπορει να υπαρξει ,δεν μπορει να την καλυψει


Ε ναι, πώς μπορεί να ζήσει άλλωστε με χαμηλή πρόσληψη λυσίνης ένα σποροφάγο πουλί τρώγωντας μόνο σπόρους *την εποχή της συντήρησης* μέχρι την προετοιμασία της αναπαραγωγής που θα το πλακώσουμε πάλι στα πρόσθετα;




> δεν θα αναφερθω στον 14χρονο πρωτο καναρινο μου ,που ζει ακομα σε φιλικο σπιτι


Και ο γείτονάς μου έχει ένα που είναι 15 χρόνων και το ταιζει κεχρί, καναβούρι, μαρούλι όλο το χρόνο. Τι πάει να πει αυτό, ότι το ταιζει σωστά επειδή ζει ένα χρόνο περισσότερο από το δικό σου;

Τέλος πάντων, πολλές φορές προσπαθώντας να ακολουθήσουμε ένα δρόμο αντίθετο από αυτόν που θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε, καταλήγουμε στην υπερβολή και η υπερβολή δεν είναι σωστή ακόμη και όταν ακολουθούμε το σωστό δρόμο. Παν μέτρον άριστον.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Σταυρο χωρις σωστη ποσοτητα λυσινης ,ενα πουλι σαφως και ζει ,οπως και ενας ανθρωπος χωρις σωστη προσληψη  βιταμινων καθε μερα .Ομως ποια ειναι η σωστη ποσοτητα ,δεν ειναι δικια μου αυθαιρετη θεση .Νομιζω θα ειδες το σχετικο συνδεσμο .Εδω σαφως συζηταμε και ξεκιναμε στα βασικα του πως πρεπει να τρεφουμε και να περιποιουμαστε ενα πουλακι (ουτε αυτα ειναι δεδομενα σε πολυ κοσμο ) ,αλλα δεν ειναι κακο να μαθαινουμε και το καλυτερο και βασει αυτου του καλυτερου μεγαλες εταιριες εχουν στηριξει βασικα προιοντα τους ,που θεωρητικα καλυπτουν απο μονα τους τις απαιτουμενες θρεπτικες αναγκες ανα εποχη .Βασει αυτων πχ η versele ή η kaytee ή η harrisons εχουν βγαλει συγκεκριμενα ανα εποχη pellet με συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη και συγκεκριμενο αμινοξυ λυσινη ,που δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι του δινουν ιδιαιτερη σημασια 

Για την σημασια της λυσινης ,ολες τις εποχες ,δες αυτο το σημαντικο αρθρο ,απο μια αξιολογη ιστοσελιδα

http://www.holisticbird.org/pages/nprotein.htm

την αναφορα μου σε πουλια καποιας ηλικιας ,την εκανα για να δειξω οτι η χρηση αυγοτροφης σε σωστη συσταση και ποσοτητες ανα εποχη ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακη για τα πουλια .Οχι οτι οσα δεν την προσλαμβανουν παθαινουν ντε και καλα κατι .Δεν ζητω καποιον να μην δινει σκετους σπορους στη συντηρηση .Παραθετω τις συνθηκες που μπορει να δινει και αυγοτροφη συγκεκριμενης συστασης και απο κει περα ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του .Σιγουρα ομως συμφωνω οτι ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,με τη συγκεκριμενη συσταση που εχουν ,εν μεσω συντηρησης δεν θα εδινα 

Τονιζω παντα την παραμετρο ,οτι αλλη ειναι η περιοδος συντηρησης για πουλια εσωτερικου και αλλη για εξωτερικου χωρου

----------


## Stavros

Επομένως, αφού μια διατροφή με σπόρους προσφέρει χαμηλά ποσοστά λισύνης, ενός βασικού αμινοξέος από τα 22 που χρειάζονται για τη σύνθεση πρωτεΐνης, ενός στοιχείου στοιχείου δηλαδή της διατροφής (πρωτείνη) μεταξύ άλλων, το οποίο μάλιστα δεν είναι το πιο απαραίτητο *την περίοδο της συντήρησης* των πουλιών, τότε ας φάει την "καρυδόπιτα" που έχει ο υψηλά ποσοστά λισύνης και ας κοιμηθούμε ήσυχοι. Λες και η πρωτεΐνη που χρειάζεται ένας οργανισμός, του πουλιού εν προκειμένω, το οποίο αυτή την περίοδο κάθεται σε μια πατήθρα και αγναντέυει τον κόσμο, δεν θα συντεθεί ή δεν είναι αρκετά πλήρης για να ικανοποιήσει τις ανάγκες του κοιτάγματος του κόσμου από μια πατήθρα αν το ποσοστό της λισύνης είναι χαμηλό.

Έχετε επικεντρωθεί τόσο πολύ στο δένδρο, που δεν αντιλαμβάνεστε πλέον ότι τριγύρω του υπάρχει ολόκληρο δάσος. Φυσική διατροφή δεν σημαίνει κατανάλωση τροφών φτιαγμένων από φυσικά υλικά, αλλά κατανάλωση τροφών που βρίσκονται πιο κοντά σε αυτό που έχει φτιάξει πρωτογενώς η φύση για να θρέψει το κάθε πλάσμα της ξεχωριστά.

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς τα πουλιά που κατέχουμε δεν ζουν στο περιβάλλον τους, γι' αυτό και κατανοώ την ανάγκη να παρασκευάζουμε τροφές για να καλύψουμε τις διατροφικές τους ανάγκες όποτε χρειάζεται. Είναι όμως λόγος, για όνομα του θεού, να αδειάζουμε μισή σακούλα ψώνια από το σουπερμάρκετ μέσα σε ένα μπολ και να το προσφέρουμε στα σποροφάγα πουλιά επειδή η διατροφή με σπόρους *την περίοδο της συντήρησης* έχει χαμηλά επίπεδα λυσίνης;

Αντί λοιπόν για το πόσα mg ενός μόνο συστατικού έχει ανάγκη μια διατροφή ενός οργανισμού-ατόμου, κάντε μια αναζήτηση για το τι σημαίνει ολιστική προσέγγιση σε θέματα διατροφής και υγείας γενικότερα και θα καταλάβετε το πόσο πολύ έχουμε αρχίσει να  χάνουμε το δρόμο μας.

----------


## jk21

Σταυρο κανενας δεν ειπε να δοθει μια ηπια σε πρωτεινες και λιπαρα αυγοτροφη ,εν μεσω συντηρησης ,ως ενα μεγαλο μερος του διαιτολογιου ενος πουλιου .Οι σποροι ειναι η βασικη του διατροφη και για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ,ειμαι υπερμαχος εναντιον της εισαγωγης των pellet ως βασικης διατροφης καποιων ειδων ,ενω υποστηριζω τη συμπληρωση ενος βασικου μενου σπορων με τροφες οπως χορταρικα και φυσικων συμπληρωματων σε λογικες ποσοτητες .Περιμενω τη στηριξη σου λοιπον και σε θεματα για pellet οπου αν συζητηθουν ! 

Η λυσινη δεν ειναι μονο  ενα απο 22 οπως ειπες αμινοξεα .Ειναι ενα απο τα βασικα αμινοξεα ,που δεν συνθετει ο οργανισμος απο μονος του και το βασικοτερο απο αυτα .Το γιατι ,αν το ψαξεις ,θα δεις οτι σε ολες της φασης της ζωης του πουλιου (ακομα και στη συντηρηση ) παιζει σημαντικοτατο ρολο .Ειναι ο βασικος λογος ,που η σογια εχει μεγαλη μεριδα στο διαιτολογιο των ορνιθων  ,γιατι ειναι η μονη *φθηνη* φυτικη πηγη ,που μπορει να καλυψει τις αναγκες των πουλιων σε λυσινη  .Επαναλαμβανω οτι μια διατροφη με λιγο χαμηλοτερα επιπεδα λυσινης ,δεν θανατωνει καποιο πουλι ,αλλα εχει επιδραση ,που φαινεται στις κρισιμες περιοδους της ζωης του .Επαναλαμβανω επισης οτι ξερω οτι πολλοι δεν ξερουν να δινουν τα βασικα σε ενα πουλι και στο φορουμ αυτο ,παντα αν ρωτησουν ή ψαξουν ,βρισκουν αυτα τα βασικα .Απο κει και περα ,στις συζητησεις δεν ειναι κακο αφου το δασος δεν ειναι χαμενο ,αλλα ορατο ,να προσεξουμε αν το ταδε δεντρο ή το αλλο εχει πιο βαθεια σκια  ...

για το αν προσεγγιζω εγω τουλαχιστον τα θεματα διατροφης με ολιστικο τροπο .... δεν το ξερω ... αλλα το το λινκ που σου εβαλα στο ποστ 36 

http://www.holisticbird.org/pages/nprotein.htm

μαλλον δειχνει οτι το ψαχνω ...  εκει λεει και για τη λυσινη ...

Αναφερεσαι σε σπορους ... στη συντηρηση ,πριν απο την πρωτεινη ,μειωνουμε τα λιπαρα ακομα περισσοτερο αν θελουμε να ξεκουρασουμε το συκωτι αλλα και να κανει μια αποτοξινωση ενα πουλι .Οταν στην αναπαραγωγη τα μιγματα σπορων εχουν πχ 15 % πρωτεινη  http://versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nutrit...n=203&pro=5055

και παλι χρειαζεται ενισχυση του διαιτολογιου με αυγοτροφες ,στην συντηρηση που αραιωνουμε το μιγμα με περισσοτερους αμυλουχους και λιγοτερους λιπαρους (που τυχαινει να ειναι και αυτοι που εχουν υψηλη πρωτεινη και ανεβαζουν το συνολικο ποσοστο της στο μιγμα ,ενω αν μειωθουν αυτο πεφτει )  ,πως θα επιτευχθει το 14-15 % που οχι εγω ,αλλα σοβαρες ερευνες λενε οτι ειναι οι απαιτησεις των πουλιων; και ειδικα σε αμινοξεα που δεν ειναι στις φυτικες τροφες υψηλα; 

αν η πολυπλοκοτητα των υλικων ειναι τοσο μεγαλη ,οπως ειπε και ο Στελιος ... νιφαδες βρωμης και αυγουλακι τριμμενα ! πολυ καλυτερα απο καθε ετοιμης αυγοτροφης  , αγνωστου μαγικης συνταγης προιοντων αρτοποιιας ....

Δεν θα κουρασω τα μελη περισσοτερο ,σε θεμα μαλιστα που ειναι του Ηλια και οχι δικο μου .

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Έχετε επικεντρωθεί τόσο πολύ στο δένδρο, που δεν αντιλαμβάνεστε πλέον ότι τριγύρω του υπάρχει ολόκληρο δάσος. *Φυσική διατροφή δεν σημαίνει κατανάλωση τροφών φτιαγμένων από φυσικά υλικά, αλλά κατανάλωση τροφών που βρίσκονται πιο κοντά σε αυτό που έχει φτιάξει πρωτογενώς η φύση για να θρέψει το κάθε πλάσμα της ξεχωριστά.*


Σταύρο τα είπες όλα,
για αυτό το "πρωτογενώς" γράφτηκαν σελίδες ,και έγιναν πολλές αντιπαραθεσεις με την καλή έννοια,και ο Δημήτρης jk συντάσσεται απόλυτα με αυτό είμαι σίγουρος,
προσωπικά το θεωρώ σαν βάση,και πάντα με αυτήν προσπαθώ να εκφράζομαι,άλλα σπάνια γίνομαι αντιληπτός

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> *ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΒΟΤΑΝΩΝ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗΣ* 
> 
> *περιέχει:*
> *Αμυλα*
> *Κεχρί αλεύρι*
> *Αλεύρι ζέας*
> *Βρώμη αλεύρι*
> 
> *Βότανα*
> ...



Και επανέρχομαι στο θέμα,πιστεύοντας ότι θα γίνει πιο αντιληπτό αυτό που λέει ο Σταύρος,για αυτό που καθορίζει η φύση ως *πρωτογενές* για να ταΐσει τα πλάσματα της.

Σταύρο στην παραπάνω συνταγή αναγνωρίζεις κάτι που να μην είναι πρωτογενές,εκτός του αυγού το οποίο θεωρείται "όχημα" για να ταϊστούν τα υπόλοιπα ????.
Σημειωτέων η συνταγή έχει δημοσιευθεί και δοκιμαστεί πριν αρκετούς μήνες, και η αποδοχή της είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικη από τα πουλιά.

----------


## Stavros

> Σταύρο στην παραπάνω συνταγή αναγνωρίζεις κάτι που να μην είναι πρωτογενές,εκτός του αυγού το οποίο θεωρείται "όχημα" για να ταϊστούν τα υπόλοιπα ????.


Όχι, αλλά η παρέμβασή μου στο προηγούμενο θέμα δεν είχε να κάνει με αυτό ακριβώς. Η αυγοτροφή του Ηλία είναι μια χαρά και δεν έκρινα ούτε την ποιότητα των υλικών, ούτε τη συνταγή. Καλώς ή κακώς, στα πουλιά που φροντίζουμε είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι κάποιες εποχές να δίνουμε πρόσθετα, είτε του εμπορίου, είτε σχεδόν του εμπορίου.

Η παρέμβασή μου είχε να κάνει με την πεποίθησή μου ότι _αυτήν την εποχή_, λόγω των μειωμένων διατροφικών αναγκών των πουλιών, θα πρέπει να τρέφονται αποκλειστικά με φυσικές τροφές προορισμένες από τη φύση για σποροφάγα πουλιά στην πρωτογενή τους μορφή (σπόρους, φρούτα και λαχανικά _εποχής_), μέχρι τη στιγμή που θα αρχίσουμε πάλι να τους φτιάχνουμε - μαγειρεύουμε τροφές (πρόσθετα), επειδή οι διατροφικές τους ανάγκες θα είναι πράγματι αυξημένες. Just to give 'em a brake, πώς να το πω αλλιώς;

Επομένως, κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη, όσα από τα βότανα της λίστας σου είναι εποχής, θα τα έδινα _αυτή την εποχή_ όπως ακριβώς είναι, χωρίς κανένα "όχημα" για να τα σερβίρω.

Επειδή όμως έχω αρχίσει να επαναλαμβάνομαι και επειδή φοβάμαι ότι έχω παρεξηγηθεί, πιστεύω ότι έχω παρουσιάσει τη θέση μου αρκετά. Αν δεν έγινε κατανοητή μέχρι τώρα, φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα μπορέσει να γίνει περισσότερο. Ίσως να φταίνε και τα ελληνικά μου.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Για μενα η γνωμη του Σταυρου ειναι απολυτα σεβαστη ,αν μπορουμε μεσω φυσικων πηγων (κυριως σπορων οπως καταλαβαινω ) να δωσουμε τα αναγκαια για τη συγκεκριμενη εποχη .Το εχω ξαναπει ,οτι αυτο μπορει να γινει (αν θελουμε να εχουμε ενα μιγμα συντηρησης ,αρα χαμηλο σε λιπαρους σπορους οπως το κανναβουρι ,που θα μπορουσε σε σοβαρα ποσοστα ,να καλυψει ΣΕ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ τις αναγκες σε αμινοξεα ) μονο αν στους αμυλουχους εκτος απο την βασικη πηγη τρυπτοφανης (που την ξεχναμε γιατι την δινει επαρκεστατα ο αρκετος καναρινοσπορος ) ,προσθεσουμε σε σημαντικα ποσοστα ειτε βρωμη ειτε κινοα ,ειτε και τα δυο μαζι .Χωρις αυτα σε ποσοστα 25 % συνολο και με ενα μικρο ποσοστο κανναβουριου (5 % ) θεωρητικα βασει δημοσιευμενων ερευνων για την αναγκη των πουλιων σε λυσινη ,δεν μπορουν αλλιως ακομα και στη συντηρηση ,να καλυφθουν οι αναγκες που μιλανε για πρωτεινες 14-15 % απο ενα 17- 18 % στην αναπαραγωγη στα ενηλικα .Για οσους επιλεγουν να τα δινουν ,ειμαι με τον Σταυρο 

εξαιρεση αποτελει η περιπτωση εκτροφεων που ξεκινανε εσωτερικης εκτροφης αναπαραγωγη ,αρχες γεναρη .Σε αυτους δεν μιλαμε πια για περιοδο συντηρησης ,αλλα προετοιμασιας 

τωρα περι  πρωτογενων πηγων 

αν θεωρησουμε πρωτογενεις πηγες για τα καναρινια  

το αλευρι ζεας (ειδος σιταριου )

βοτανα που στην αποξηραμενη μορφη δεν επιλεγουν στη φυση ουτε τα ιθαγενη ,αλλα χλωρη μορφη ελαχιστα απο αυτα (σε λιγο περισσοτερο επιλεγουν τον ημιωριμο σπορο ) και ξηρους καρπους που μονο ο ηλιοσπορος ειναι αμεσα επιλεγομενος στη φυση (ισως και το goji να ηταν ή να ειναι οπου καλλιεργειται για τα αντιστοιχα ιθαγενη )

τοτε γιατι δεν ειναι πρωτογενεις πηγες 

το αλευρι σιτου 
η πολεντα 
το αλευρι ριζιου
το ελαιολαδο (οι καρδερινες και αλλα πουλια τσιμπανε ελιες στη φυση )
η ριγανη και το θυμαρι 


που υπαρχουν στην τροφη του Ηλια ; *Αυγοτροφή Gardelius.*αλλα και σε αλλες αυγοτροφες που εχω και γω ανεβασει; 

το baking και το γαλα  που χρησιμοποιουνται σε μηδαμινα ποσοστα ,την ωρα που χρησιμοποιουνται και σε ετοιμα σκευασματα αυγοτροφων ,αλλοιωνουν τοσο την φυσικη μορφη; αν ναι ,ενταξει τοτε μονο αυτη αποτελει αγνη λυση 

ετσι κι αλλιως ηδη εχω εκφρασθει θετικα ,για τα συστατικα της ,αν διατηρουνται στο ψυγειο (βασικα μιλω κυριως για καποιους απο τους ξηρους καρπους που εχει ) και σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν αναμιγνυεται με σπορους για πουλια αβραστους και ειδικα σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα 

νομιζω θα εχουν δει οι περισσοτεροι τι συμβαινει σε σπορους που τους βαζουμε για φυτρα και ενω ειναι στραγγισμενοι απο νερο ,μεινουν χωρις πλυσιμο πανω απο 5-7 ωρες και ειδικα σε θερμοκρασιες οχι χαμηλες ... 

παντως πιο αγνη πρωτη υλη απο τη σκετη βρωμη (νιφαδες ) με ριγανη μαζι (αν θελετε και ταραξακο και αλλα βοτανα με συγκεκριμενους στοχους ) δεν υπαρχει ...

την βρωμη που ενω ηξερα οτι ειναι θρεπτικη ,το ποσο πολυ ειναι ,το εμαθα υστερα απο παροτρυνση του Νικου (δημητριαδη ) ....

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

"Δεν θα πάρω"
Σταύρο τα Ελληνικά σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλά,απλός εγώ αρνούμαι να δεχθώ να υποστηρίξω  και να προτείνω κάτι που έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι καταστροφικό για την υγεία των ανθρώπων και των ζώων.
Αναφέρομαι στην τεχνολογία τροφίμων σε συνδυασμό με το μαρκετινκ, που έχει κάνει τον καρκίνο να θερίζει τους ανθρώπους.

Αν κάποιος λοιπόν πιστεύει ότι αυτό πρέπει να το μεταφέρει στα πουλιά,ας μαγειρέψει ,
αν πιστεύει πως δεν πρέπει,ας αρχίσει να σκέφτεται τις φυσικές πηγές τροφής για σποροφάγα,
και αν εφαρμόσει τέτοιου είδους διατροφή,σύντομα δεν θα χρειάζεται συμβουλές ούτε φάρμακα.




Δημήτρη, το στάρι είναι είδος ζεας και όχι αντίστροφα
η πολεντα είναι από καλαμπόκι,το καλαμπόκι είναι δημιούργημα του ανθρώπου και όχι της φύσης
ελιές τσιμπάνε,όχι προϊόν επεξεργασίας από ελιές για τις ανάγκες του ανθρώπου

Για το baking σου είπε ο Μιχάλης, το γάλα,το χρώμα,το άρωμα "ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού" που χρησιμοποιουνται στις έτοιμες,είναι γιατί απευθύνονται πρωτίστως στον πελάτη 
αν τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιουν για τις έτοιμες είναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητος άρα λάθος, τότε αυτά που χρησιμοποιουνται στο σπίτι άπλα είναι καλύτερα άρα λιγότερο λάθος.

Οι πλυμένοι σπόροι για φύτρα,δεν έχουν υγρασία κάτω από 14%, για αυτό έχουν άλλη συμπεριφορά,μην μπερδεύεσαι,εκτός αυτού τα λιπαρά των ξηρών καρπών, κάνουν επικάλυψη στους σπόρους,και σε συνδυασμό με το ασκορβικό από το γκότζι μπέρυ,παρατείνουν την διάρκεια όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι.

Βότανα,ξηρά η χλωρά = αντίδοτα
Αν  το δεις έτσι,εισαι στην αρχή του νήματος να κατανοήσεις γιατί τα τρώνε,
και αν δεν τα βρίσκουν όλα παντού, τότε τρώνε κάποια αντίστοιχα.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εγω ασχολουμαι αρκετα χρονια με τα καναρινια , αυγοτροφη ψημενη δεν εχω δωσει ποτε.......... 

κατι ψημενο σιγουρα χανει θρεπτικα στοιχεια στην ολη διαδικασια , εμεις εχουμε προσαρμοστει να τρωμε ψημενες τροφες εδω και χιλλιαδες χρονια...

μην βαζουμε ομως και τα πουλια στο ιδιο σακουλι . τα πουλια παντα ετρωγαν τους σπορους και  τα εντομα  οπως τους τα παρειχε η φυση. χωρις καμια επεξεργασια

ας προσπαθησουμε να παρεχουμε στα πουλια μας φυσικες τροφες οπως μας τις παραδιδει η φυση..... 

τωρα τα υπολοιπα ισως εχουν να κανουν και με την υπερβολικη  αγαπη μας προς αυτα.

----------


## jk21

Χαρη το αυγο το δινεις ωμο ή το βραζεις; πανω απο 60-70 βαθμους ,ισως και χαμηλοτερα ,οτι ειναι να χασει η ζωντανη τροφη (ενζυμα ) το εχει ηδη χασει .Βιταμινες Β παιρνουν απο τα χορταρικα ...

----------


## xarhs

το αυγο το βραζω........ αλλα και εσυ που θα το βαλεις στην αυγοτροφη δεν το ψηνεις δευτερη φορα?

----------


## johnakos32

Χαρη την αυγοτροφη δεν την παρεχουμε μονο για την πρςτεινη του αυγου..... σαν να μου λες ότι οσο ποιο φυσικο τοσο το καλυτερο δυστηχως πλεον δεν είναι όλα όπως ηταν οποτε δεν ισχυει αυτό, κατι ψημενο χανει την αξια του αλλα είναι τροπος να τους περασεις και αλλα τοσα τροφημα μεσω αυτου του ψημενου μιγματος, μπορεις να εχεις αυγοτροφη ως βαση και να προσφερεις και κανονικα το αυγουλακι τους με αυτην !γνωμη μου

----------


## jk21

δεν ψηνω ποτε αυγο που εχω ηδη βρασει .Στην ψητη αυγοτροφη οταν φτιαχνω ,βαζω ωμο αυγο .Επισης ο πελτες ντοματας που βαζεις ειναι ηδη επεξεργασμενος απο βρασμενη ντοματα και για αρκετη ωρα ,ωστε να εξατμισθουν τα υγρα της 

Συμφωνω οτι δεν μπορει η διατροφη των πουλιων να απαρτιζεται αποκλειστικα απο ψημενες τροφες ,γιατι θα στερειται ενζυμων .Οταν ομως η διατροφη τους πχ κατα 75 % ειναι διατροφη με σπορους και χορταρικα φρεσκα σχεδον καθε μερα ,δεν βλεπω που μπορει να υπαρξει η ελλειψη ενζυμων απο τα πουλια και θεωρω οτι μερος της ,οταν αυτο ειναι αναγκαιο ,μπορει να περιεχει και ψημενες τροφες ,με αγνα ομως υλικα καλης ποιοτητας .Οπως και να χει ,οποιος ανησυχει για το ψησιμο των τροφων υπαρχουν εδω μεσα αρκετες προτασεις βασιζομενες ειτε σε νιφαδες βρωμης ,ειτε σε σιμιγδαλι δημητριακων αψητο και φυσικα υπαρχει και η προταση του  Νικου 

Nικο (Δημητριαδη )  ηξερα οτι η γνωμη σου ,για τα  *extruded pellets* 

ειναι θετικη .Το εχω ακουσει δια ζωσης στην συζητηση μας (νομιζω το ειχες αναφερει και εδω ) με ατομο που ειχαμε βρεθει στην καφετερια του Βασιλη και μαλιστα υπηρχε η αποδοχη και απο σενα ,οτι μονο με παροχη τετοιων pellet καλυπτονται πληρως οι αναγκες των πουλιων .Η διαφωνια μου τοτε ως προς το εφαρμοσιμο μιας τετοιας προτασης ηταν δεδομενη και εχει διατυπωθει και εδω μεσα ,οταν  ειχε αναφερει ο Βαγγελης (vag21 ) την συζητηση που ειχε γινει τοτε 

αλλαξες απο τοτε θεση και θεωρεις οτι δεν εχει θεση τιποτα επεξεργασμενο στη διατροφη των πουλιων;

----------


## ninos

τα ωμα αλευρα βρε παιδια ειναι αποδεκτο να τα τρωνε ετσι τα πουλια ; Για τους ανθρωπους παντως, νομιζω πως οχι.

Εγω επιμενω παντως :

Βρωμη-αυγο-ριγανι ειναι η καλυτερη φυσικη αυγοτροφη. Απλα πραγματα βρε παιδια.

----------


## xarhs

Δημητρη εγω στην αρχη αρχη με ειχαν φορτωσει τις ετοιμες.... σιγα σιγα απο μονος μου επειδη εβλεπα οτι ηταν λες και εβαζα δηλητηριο δεν ξανα βαλα. και απο τοτε μεχρι και σημερα δεν εχω ξανα δωσει ποτε........ Στην θεση να φτιαξω αυγοτροφη δεν εχω μπει ποτε οχι. Δεν μπηκα σε αυτην την θεση επειδη δεν ειδα τα πουλια να το χρειαζονται τα πανε σε ολα μια χαρα καθε χρονο. Επισης δεν εβαλα ποτε σουπιοκοκκαλο , και ποτε βιταμινες και τετοια σκευασματα. αλλα δινω αυγο και το τσοφλι το εξαφανιζουν... και δινω πολλες φορες τσοφλια σκετα. Ο καθενας εχει τις δικες του αποψεις και αν καποιος εχει χρονο και θελει να φτιαχνει αυγοτροφες ας το κανει , απλα εγω θεωρω πως δεν προσφερει κατι το ξεχωριστο στα πουλια. Επισης να πω οτι στην διατροφη τους τα χορτατικα και τα φρουτα δεν λειπουν ποτε..... ειδικα το φθινοπωρο τα ταιζω πολλα χορταρικα

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ δεν διαφωνουμε .Οποιος εχει τα αυγα διαθεσιμα να τα αλλαζει καθε μερα και να ελεγχει παραλληλα να μην τρωει ενα πουλι ,παρα πολυ σε μια μερα ,μια χαρα ειναι ! ομως το αυγο το βραστο ειναι επεξεργασμενο αντιστοιχα οπως το ωμο που ψηνεται μεσα σε μια αυγοτροφη .Μιλω για φτιαχτη γιατι ετοιμες δεν δινω και γω και το ξερεις ... σιγουρα δεν εχουν τα αυγα που τρωω εγω και αγοραζω και 1000 φορες σιγουρα ,δεν εχουν τα αυγα απο τις κοτουλες σου που ειναι ακομα πιο αγνα .Το οτι δινεις ομως το αυγο σκετο ,δεν παει να πει οτι τα δινεις ανεπεξεργαστη τροφη ! 

περι αλευρων που λεει ο Στελιος ... ο ανθρωπος δεν μπορει να φαει ωμα αλευρα και ειδικα αν περιεχουν γλουτενη ,γιατι τον ενοχλουν στο στομαχι .Τα πουλια κρατανε τα σπορια πρωτα στον προλοβο που δεχονται καποια αρχικα ενζυμα πεψης και στην συνεχεια πανε στον προστομαχο και αλεθονται πριν πανε στον κυριο στομαχο .Ισως το περασμα τους απο κει ,να επιδρα στο να μην εχουν προβλημα με τον τριμμενο σπορο .Σιγουρα σε μορφη σιμιγδαλιου δεν εχουν προβλημα ,γιατι και οι μικροι σποροι δεν εχουν μεγαλυτερο μεγεθος οι κοκκοι τους ,πριν καν αλεθουν ,αλλα και σε πιο λεπτη υφη ,αν κρυνω απο τα φυραματα για κοτες ,που νομιζω αλευρα ανεμειγμενα ειναι ,δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει προβλημα 

δεν μπορω ομως να πω σιγουρα αν τελικα ειναι η σωστη ληψη αψητων αλευρων ή οχι .Αν καποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω τεκμηριωμενα ,θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον !

----------


## aeras

ΝΙΦΑΔΕΣ ΒΡΩΜΗΣ 
Μία μερίδα (40 γραμμάρια) νιφάδες βρώμης, μάς παρέχει:
142 θερμίδες
4,4 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης
24 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων (εκ των οποίων μόλις 0,4 γραμμάρια είναι σάκχαρα),
3,2 γραμμάρια λιπών (εκ των οποίων 0,6 γραμμάρια είναι κορεσμένα) 
http://www.mednutrition.gr/nifades-b...a-plires-geyma
3,2 γραμμάρια λιπών (εκ των οποίων 0,6 γραμμάρια είναι κορεσμένα)

----------


## ninos

Μιχαλη, θελεις να πεις οτι ειναι λιπαρο ; Τι θα μπορουσα να δοσω στην αναπαραγωγη κ την πτερορροια ; 
Οι ξηροι καρποι ; Δεν ειναι γεματοι λιπαρα ; Σιγουρα πολυ περισσοτερο.. Τα ωμα αλευρα ; τι γινεται κ με αυτα;

Θα ηθελα να μου αναφερεις την γνωμη σου.

----------


## xarhs

το κεχρι εχει και αυτο λιπαρα να το κοψουμε?

Λιπαρά (g) 4,0

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Nικο (Δημητριαδη )  ηξερα οτι η γνωμη σου ,για τα  *extruded pellets* 
> 
> ειναι θετικη .Το εχω ακουσει δια ζωσης στην συζητηση μας (νομιζω το ειχες αναφερει και εδω ) με ατομο που ειχαμε βρεθει στην καφετερια του Βασιλη και μαλιστα υπηρχε η αποδοχη και απο σενα ,οτι μονο με παροχη τετοιων pellet καλυπτονται πληρως οι αναγκες των πουλιων .Η διαφωνια μου τοτε ως προς το εφαρμοσιμο μιας τετοιας προτασης ηταν δεδομενη και εχει διατυπωθει και εδω μεσα ,οταν  ειχε αναφερει ο Βαγγελης (vag21 ) την συζητηση που ειχε γινει τοτε 
> 
> αλλαξες απο τοτε θεση και θεωρεις οτι δεν εχει θεση τιποτα επεξεργασμενο στη διατροφη των πουλιων;



*pellets* αυτό το θυμάσαι,
προσπάθησε να θυμηθείς ότι είχα γράψει για το μπισκότο το χρωματιστό,και ποιος ήταν ο στόχος για τον οποίο άρχισα το 1980 την παραγωγή του,
και αν μπορείς αναδημοσιευσε το για να διευκρυνιστει το αν έχω αλλάξει γνώμη .

----------


## aeras

Η γεωμετρική ισομέρεια των διπλών δεσμών (όπου υπάρχουν) στα φυσικά ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα είναι κατά κανόνα cis. Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν κάποια φυσικά και κυρίως συνθετικά ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα με trans- διπλούς δεσμούς (τα συνθετικά δημιουργούνται κατά τη μερική υδρογόνωση ακόρεστων φυτικών ελαίων). Επίσης έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι η παρατεταμένη θέρμανση cis- λιπαρών οξέων, τα μετατρέπει σταδιακά σε trans-.Σε αντίθεση με τα cis- ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα που είναι ευεργετικά στην υγεία του ανθρώπου, τα trans- ακόρεστα φαίνεται ότι είναι επιβλαβή.
Τα πιο κοινά κορεσμένα λιπαρά οξέα που απαντώνται στη φύση είναι το παλμιτικό οξύ [16:0] και το στεατικό οξύ [18:0] που βρίσκονται σε μεγαλύτερη αναλογία στα ημιστερεά ζωικά λίπη, το πιο κοινό μονοακόρεστο λιπαρό οξύ είναι το ελαϊκό οξύ [18:1] που βρίσκεται σε μεγαλύτερη αναλογία στα φυτικά έλαια, ενώ τα λινελαϊκό οξύ [18:2] και α-λινολενικό οξύ [18:3] είναι πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα που βρίσκονται κυρίως στα φυτικά έλαια αλλά και στα ιχθυέλαια.

http://www.chem.uoa.gr/chemicals/chem_omegaFA.htm
Χάρη κάποιος πρέπει να σου πει ότι τα πουλιά που εκτρέφεις θέλουν κατά βάση πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά όπως λινελαϊκό οξύ και α-λινολενικό οξύ. Εάν κατάλαβες ότι εγώ είπα αυτό, δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ.

----------


## jk21

Mιχαλη πας να βγαλεις αχρηστη και τη βρωμη και τις νιφαδες της .Αν και η επεξεργασια της για να γινει νιφαδες ειναι ηπια και τα κορεσμενα σε σχεση με τα ακορεστα λιπαρα της ,μικρα σε ποσοστο 

μηπως θα επρεπε να ψαξεις ,το οτι καθε σπορος ,ακομα και ο ιδανικος σε ω3 λιναροσπορος (δες την συνθεση του λαδιου του )

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flax

εχει και αυτος κορεσμενα; 

οπως και το κανναβουρι 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemp

οπως και η κια 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvia_hispanica

μηπως να τους κοβαμε και τους σπορους για να μην λαβουν κορεσμενα λιπαρα ; 

μην μου πεις για ψησιμο ,γιατι δεν ειπε κανεις να ψησουμε τις νιφαδες βρωμης 

για αυτες εδωσες στοιχεια ....

αν τωρα παμε στα αλευρα ,τοτε θα ειχαμε πεθανει σαν ανθρωποι απο το ψημενο ψωμι ,οσο για το λαδι που εχει βαλει ο Ηλιας στη συνταγη του ,ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι ειναι το πιο ανθεκτικο στην μη δημιουργια τρανς λιπαρων ,ειδικα σε θερμοκρασιες ψησιματος και οχι τηγανισματος 


παραθετω και στοιχεια ,στα οποια μπορουμε ποοοοοσα trans λιπαρα ,εχουμε ακομα και σε ψωμι (προφανως ψημενο  ) με βρωμη ...

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/4848/2

*Fats & Fatty Acids**
Total trans fatty acids                   * *~**
**

ποσα λεει;  ..........

*










Νικο θα ηθελα εσυ να αναφερεις τοσο την γνωμη σου  

οπως λες τοτε αρχικα 

ποια ηταν στη συνεχεια στη συναντηση που ειχαμε ,


οπως και να μου πεις αν λεω αληθεια ,πως οταν ατομο σου ειπε γιατι να μην δημιουργηθει μια αυγοτροφη ποιοτικη του στυλ του jk αλλα βιομηχανικα απο καποιον εμπορο και να πουληθει ,αφου ολοι θα περνανε ,ειχες πει οτι δεν μπορει να γινει αυτο ,γιατι δεν συμφερει κανεναν εμπορικα απο θεμα κοστους και κερδους να το κανει 

τελικα εχεις αρνητικη γνωμη για την αυγοτροφη που τοτε συζητουσαμε  ή θετικη; δεν διαφωνησα ποτε μαζι σου ,οτι το αυγουλακι με αλευρα ή νιφαδες ειναι κατι λαθος (ισα ισα ) αλλα θα ηθελα να μου πεις αν τελικα τα αλευρα ψημενα με αυγουλακι ,ειναι και για σενα οπως ειναι για το Μιχαλη ,επικινδυνα για τα πουλια μας (μιλαω παντα για αγνα υλικα )

Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο θα ηθελα εσυ να αναφερεις τοσο την γνωμη σου  
> 
> οπως λες τοτε αρχικα 
> 
> ποια ηταν στη συνεχεια στη συναντηση που ειχαμε ,
> 
> 
> οπως και να μου πεις αν λεω αληθεια ,πως οταν ατομο σου ειπε γιατι να μην δημιουργηθει μια αυγοτροφη ποιοτικη του στυλ του jk αλλα βιομηχανικα απο καποιον εμπορο και να πουληθει ,αφου ολοι θα περνανε ,ειχες πει οτι δεν μπορει να γινει αυτο ,γιατι δεν συμφερει κανεναν εμπορικα απο θεμα κοστους και κερδους να το κανει 
> 
> ...



Δημήτρη *"στα πλαίσια του εφικτού"*

Η γνώμη μου για τις αυγοτροφες που προτείνεις ειναι *θετικη,*για οσους μπορουν να την κανουν .
Ειναι καλυτερη απο αυτες του εμποριου.
Η τεχνολογια τροφιμων δεν επιτρεπει την εμπορικη διακινηση της,*διατηρωντας την ιδια ποιοτητα*,παρα μονων αν αυτη η διακινηση γινεται εντος ψυγειου,πραγμα που κανει το προιον αυτο*ασύμφορο για θεαματικες πωλησεις. 
*
Στόχος μου ειναι το *εφικτο* με οσο γινεται λιγοτερους κινδυνους,για αυτο επιμενω σε πολλα και δεν γινομαι αρεστός.
Ειμαι στην δυση της καριερας μου στον χωρο αυτο και δεν με συγκινουν τοσο τα ευσημα.

*Αγνα υλικα ειναι αυτα που οπως ακριβως και ευστοχα κατονομασε ο Σταυρος,τιποτε αλλο σε διαβεβαιω.


*Πελλετ
με λιγα λογια το 1980 στοχος ηταν η παραγωγη κροκετας για συμπληρωμα διατροφης στα πουλια,ή βασικη διατροφη πουλιων με τροφη χωρις φλουδια.
Αντι αυτου προεκυψε το μπισκοτακι το χρωματιστο το οποιο εδωσε και δινει θεαματικες πωλησεις σε οσους το εμπορευονται μεχρι και σημερα,ασχετα με το αν για τα πουλια ειναι λαθος.
Στοιχεια που πηρα απο *εσενα*  για τις αναγκες των πουλιων *σημερα,*συν χημικη αναλυση της κροκετας-πελλετ που κυκλοφορει σημερα, μου εδωσαν την δυνατοτητα να δημιουργησω μια συνταγη πριν μερικους μηνες,και να παρουσιασω το *εφικτο* στην διατροφη των πουλιων,σχεδον μηδενιζοντας τους κινδυνους,με ωμα και πρωτογενη υλικα.

Η συνεχεια σου ειναι γνωστη
*Συνεπως δεν αλλαζω θεση,αλλα δεν ταιζω και πελλετ*

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη εγώ δεν βγάζω άχρηστη την βρώμη και τις νιφάδες της,  (όσο για την ήπια επεξεργασία των νιφάδων της εσύ ξέρεις), τα στοιχεία δείχνουν ότι η βρώμη σε σύγκριση με όλα τα φυτά που ανάφερες έχει πολλά  περισσότερα ακόρεστα λίπη σε σχέση με τα ολικά λίπη.

Περιεκτικότητα σε λιπίδια είναι υψηλή, ιδιαίτερα σε ακόρεστα τριγλυκερίδια

http://www.drugs.com/npp/oats.html
http://translate.google.gr/translate...z%3D1I7FUJE_el

----------


## jk21

χαιρομαι που εχεις θετικη θεση για την βρωμη ,αν και πριν αλλα φαινοτανε στα ποστ που ανεβασες 

ειμαι φανατικος υπερ της ενισχυσης της βρωμης στη διατροφη των πουλιων ,αλλα την προτιμω σαν αμυλουχο σπορο που μπορει να δωσει ποιοτικα αμινοξεα ,χωρις να παρεχει υψηλα λιπαρα .Αν παμε τωρα στο θεμα της παροχης πολυακορεστων λιπαρων ,σαφως και αυτος ειναι καλος σπορος ,με τα πολυακορεστα σχεδον διπλασια των κορεσμενων ,αλλα οι αλλοι σποροι που ανεφερα ,υπερτερουν οχι μονο σε ποσοτητα πολυακορεστων ,αλλα και στην σχεση τους με τα κορεσμενα .Δεν ξερω τις πηγες σου ,αλλα οι πινακες πιο κατω αλλα δειχνουν ....

ο πινακας εδω 

https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=ww#hl=en&q=oat

δειχνει για την  βρωμη  (αν το βαλεις στα 100 γρ )

Το κορεσμένο λίπος 1,2 g


Πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά 2,5gr  g



για το κανναβουρι 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemp





Το κορεσμένο λίπος
5.2


Πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά
36.2





για το λιναρι 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flax


- κορεσμένα
3.663 g


- πολυακόρεστα
28.730 g




για την κια 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvia_hispanica
- κορεσμένα
3.330


πολυακόρεστα
23.665

----------


## aeras

..........................

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη, δεν είναι και πολύ θετική στις νιφάδες βρώμης, αυτό που φαίνεται στις νιφάδες βρώμης είναι ότι το 1/5 των λιπών είναι κορεσμένα, κανένας άλλος από αυτούς που μου είπες δεν έχει αυτή την υψηλή αναλόγια κορεσμένων λιπών και όλοι ξέρουμε τι κάνουν τα κορεσμένα λίπη. Στο29 μήνυμά μου όπου ακόρεστα λίπη το σωστό κορεσμένα λίπη.

----------


## jk21

ετσι βγαινει νοημα ,αλλα αν θεωρεις επικινδυνη τη βρωμη για το οτι εχει το 1/5 των λιπων κορεσμενα (αλλα σαφως λιγοτερα απο τα πολυακορεστα ) ,να θεωρησω οτι θα σταματησεις να δινεις και βραστο αυγο ,που σε αλλο ποστ εδω μεσα εχεις αναφερει; απο οτι βλεπω δεν  εχει το 1/5 ,αλλα τα* διπλασια* κορεσμενα λιπαρα απο οτι τα πολυακορεστα 

και αν το δινουμε και σκετο .... 

https://www.google.com/search?q=egg&...CAW_el___GR364

Saturated fat 1.6 g


Polyunsaturated fat 0.7 g

----------


## jk21

και επειδη εχουμε δει και αλλα αλευρα στο παρον θεμα ,για να συγκρινεις 

το κεχρι (το millet δηλαδη ,οχι ο καναρινοσπορος ) \

εχει   το 1/3 σε κορεσμενα .Ειναι και αυτο επικινδυνο; 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...d-pasta/5701/2

Saturated Fat 0.7 γρ 
Polyunsaturated Fat 2.1 γρ




για την ζεα (emmer seed )  δεν εχω βρει στοιχεια ,αλλα για το κοντινο του ειδος spelt (dinkel ) και αυτο να εχει 1 προς 3 κορεσμενα .Ειναι και αυτο επικινδυνο; 

http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/sh...&qlookup=spelt

κορεσμενα 0.406 γρ
πολυακορεστα 1.258 γρ 

για τον καναρινοσπορο τωρα (ελπιζω να μην τον κοψεις και αυτον ) που εχει την μεγαλυτερη ποσοστοση στα μιγματα ,η σχεση κορεσμενων πολυακορεστων ειναι λιγο χειροτερη απο τη βρωμη ....

http://www.canaryseed.ca/documents/N...roats_2011.pdf

0.74 γρ 
3.09 γρ

----------


## aeras

Όχι αυγό δεν θα σταματήσω να δίνω και μάλιστα εμπλουτισμένο με ω3 λιπαρά οξέα γιατί τo αυγό είναι μία από τις λίγες διαθέσιμες πηγές πρωτεΐνης που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί επειδή βέλτιστο προφίλ αμινοξέων του είναι παρόμοιο με εκείνο του σώματος του πουλιού. Το λινελαϊκό οξύ είναι το κύριο απαραίτητο λιπαρό οξύ για τα πτηνά. Να συγκρίνεις τα συνολικά λιπαρά  ή total fat http://caloriecount.about.com/total-fat-facts-nf204 με τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά saturated fat http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturated_fat

----------


## jk21

Περι αυγου χαιρομαι !!!! 

ελπιζω βεβαια συγκρινοντας βρωμη και καναρινοσπορο ,να μην κοψεις τον δευτερο ,που εχει καπως περισσοτερα κορεσμενα απο την πρωτη ...


οσο για τα περι λινελαικου οξεος (ενα απο τα ω6 λιπαρα οξεα ) και της μεγαλυτερης σημασιας του στα πτηνα ,γιατι εγω εχω διαφορετικα στοιχεια; 

για να δουμε τι γραφεται για το linolenic acid ( λινολενικο ω3  ) και τι για τo linoleic (lλινελαικο ω6 )



http://lafeber.com/pet-birds/balance...rds-need-them/

The balance between these two fatty acid families is important, because higher levels of omega 6 to 3 fatty acid levels appear to promote inflammation, while higher omega 3 to 6 levels are anti- inflammatory. 


Foods high in the omega 6 series are sunflower seeds. as well as other common seeds in bird foods, corn and grains. It is not that you don’t want any of the omega 6 products; you want the balance to be correct. Lafeber Company is leading the bird food industry by providing properly balanced omega 3 and 6 diets.
*Omega 3 & Preventing Atherosclerosis In Birds*

Atherosclerosis, or hardening of the arteries, is fairly common in captive birds. Factors that have been linked to the development of atherosclerosis in pet birds include longterm diets high in fat or cholesterol and/or lack of exercise. Dietary PUFAs, especially omega-3 fatty acids, play an important role in the prevention of atherosclerosis by inhibiting inflammation within the blood vessels, reducing plaque formation and by other means that protect the vessels.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9227357

 The results suggest that the small increase in the proportion of n-3 fatty acids in the sperm phospholipids induced by enriching the diet with alpha-*linolenic* acid is associated with a significant improvement in semen quality at 39 weeks of age.



Με λιγα λογια Μιχαλη ,σαφως και τα ω3 και τα ω6 εχουν θεση στη διαιτα των πτηνων ,σε σχεση με αλλα μη ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα .Ομως οντας αρκετα μεγαλη η ποσοτητα των ω6 στους σπορους των πουλιων ,αν δεν θελουμε να εχουμε τις ανισορροπιες που αναφερει το αρθρο του πρωτου συνδεσμου (σελιδα κτηνιατρων και με πηγες επιστημονικες στο τελος του αρθρου ) κοιταμε να ενισχυσουμε και τα ω3 .Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που οχι μονο εδω ,αλλα και ευρυτερα γινεται λογος για την ποιοτητα σε λιπαρα οξεα των σπορων περιλλα ,κια και λιναροσπορου ,κορυφαιων σε ω3 (αλλα και το κανναβουρι που εχει ομως και ω6 αρκετα )  σε αντιθεση με το νιζερ και τον ηλιοσπορο που ειναι φουλ στο ω6 .Εχεις σκεφτει γιατι σε ξενα αρθρα για τη διατροφη των πουλιων ,γινεται λογος για το κακο που κανει ειδικα  η καταχρηση (οχι χρηση ) ηλιοσπορου; ειναι ο μονος λιπαρος σπορος;

----------


## Steliosan

Παιδια οσο για τα λιπαρα που λετε εγω δεν εχω την δικη σας εμπειρια αλλα νομιζω οτι οσοι εχουνε μπαλκονατη εκτροφη τωρα το χειμωνα ειναι απαραιτητα το καλοκαιρι απλα αλαζετε το μειγμα ειναι πολυ απλο.

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν πρόκειται να κόψω κάτι όταν δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ όπως τις νιφάδες βρώμης.

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη, δεν είναι και πολύ θετική στις νιφάδες βρώμης, αυτό που φαίνεται στις νιφάδες βρώμης είναι ότι το 1/5 των λιπών είναι κορεσμένα,


για τον καναρινοσπορο που εχει πανω απο 1/5 των λιπων κορεσμενα; και ειναι και σε ποσοστα τουλαχιστον 60 % στο μιγμα; τι λες;

----------


## aeras

> για τον καναρινοσπορο που εχει πανω απο 1/5 των λιπων κορεσμενα; και ειναι και σε ποσοστα τουλαχιστον 60 % στο μιγμα; τι λες;


Ότι φτάνουν και περισσεύουν τα κορεσμένα λίπη αυτού του σπόρου στην διατροφή των πτηνών δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέτετε και άλλα.

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη οταν οπως εσυ λες (εγω δεν υιοθετω ) οτι ο καναρινοσπορος επιβαρυνει παρα πολυ την διατροφη με κορεσμενα λιπη 

0.74 γρ στα 100 γρ σπορου ,αρα χοντρικα 0.5 γρ στο μιγμα 100γρ 

σου φταιει η βρωμη που και 10 % να μπει σε ενα μιγμα δινει  0.6 γρ κορεσμενων στα 100γρ σπορου ,αρα 0.06 γρ στο μιγμα (συμφωνα με το δικο σου ποστ 22 )

και δεν ενοχλει ουτε το αυγο ,αλλα ουτε οι λιπαροι σποροι που δινουν 3.5 με 5.5 ο καθενας γρ κορεσμενων ανα 100γρ σπορων και αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι το 20 % μονο (βαζω μιγμα διαιτης να μην επηρεαζουν πολυ ) δινει 0.7 εως 1.1 γρ δηλαδη περισσοτερα και απο το κεχρι ; 


ποσο προβλημα μπορει να δημιουργησουν τελως παντων τα 0.06 γρ κορεσμενων της βρωμης στο μιγμα ,για να επιμενεις τοσες σελιδες; αν εγινα και γω κουραστικος (και ζητω συγνωμη απο τα μελη για αυτο ) ειναι για να σου δειξω οτι αναζητω τον παλιο Μιχαλη που εψαχνε και εβρισκε αξιολογα πραγματα (οπως πχ το οτι η σπιρουλινα αν δεν ειναι θερμοκηπιακης κλειστης καλλιεργειας ειναι επικινδυνη για τοξινες ) τεκμηριωμενα και δεν επεμενε σε κατι που πριν απο ολους ηξερε οτι δεν επρεπε να το κανει 


απο κει περα ειναι σεβαστη επιλογη σου ....

----------

